# Live PD - Anybody watch this?



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

A coworker told me about this show. It is essentially like Cops but is aired live on Friday and Saturday nights on A&E. The show usually follows about 4-5 different police departments live and they bounce around between departments/officers where there is something interesting going on. 

It's totally watching a train-wreck. One thing is for sure, I will never go to that one county in South Carolina where every week there is always all sorts of crazy stuff going down.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Never heard of it... may have to TiVo it and check it out. Looks like it's doing well - the network just ordered 100 additional 3 hour episodes of it.

A&E Orders 100 Additional Episodes of 'Live PD'


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Yes, I love it. It's one of the shows I look forward to most. I think it's a good window for the public to see what law enforcement officers go through on a typical night at work.



Spoiler



There was a particularly harrowing event last week where a car chase turned into a wreck, and the suspect came out of his overturned car, holding his small daughter as a shield. One officer had to struggle with the driver alone for several minutes while waiting for backup. It was riveting.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

So per this thread I downloaded the series to check out.

So no need to get a waiver to show faces for this?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Ok so already after watching 22 mins or so, I have seen some faces blurred, so much for the "LIVE" part of Live PD, maybe it's filmed live but then edited after?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I guess there is some sort of 30 min delay or so that allows them to blur and bleep in short time I guess.

'Live PD' Host Dan Abrams Explains Why His Real-Time Police Work Show Isn't Just Another 'Cops'


> By the way, the "live" of "Live PD" is actually a bit misleading - there will be a delay, though A&E has yet to figure out the exact length.
> 
> The delay will be "brief," a network rep said - not the traditional seven-to-30-seconds news delay, but "not an hour" either. That's mostly for "privacy issues," Abrams told us - though surely there are some levels of violence that wouldn't pass the frantic censors' litmus test.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I watch this show every week. It was originally just 2 hours on Fri and then went to 3, then went to both Fri & Sat. I was beginning to think that might be a bit much, but I'm hooked. 

Too bad Tulsa left a while back. It was nice seeing Larkin in action. Glad he's a frequent studio guest, however.

I also really like Casey and Poole in Arizona and a few others whose names/locations don't come to me at this moment.

The one with the geese was such a cute segment, a few weeks back. Also, the police dog with sunglasses.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

vertigo235 said:


> I guess there is some sort of 30 min delay or so that allows them to blur and bleep in short time I guess.
> 
> 'Live PD' Host Dan Abrams Explains Why His Real-Time Police Work Show Isn't Just Another 'Cops'


It's mostly live with a delay for obvious reasons. Although, some stuff does slip through and even ends up in the closed captioning. 
They have crews in the locales they're covering all week so when there's a lull in the action, they will run a piece from "earlier" to fill. 
It's a good window into police/community interations without a lot of editing like Cops.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah I think the part that I saw cleared blurred was from a scene earlier in the week like you said when I think about it, they had more time to do production on that one I guess. 

I am watching it while I work so I must have missed them saying it was an earlier clip, but once it was over they cut to the same cop in his patrol car talking about it, so it obviously was pre-recorded.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Having worked in law enforcement and broadcast TV, I'm amazed at the technology. Screaming down the road at 90 mph in a pursuit with a live feed back to the network. And out of the car straight into action. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah it is pretty cool, especially considering it's all channeled to a central studio in another city.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

My wife loves it. I have mixed reactions to it. Mainly, it makes me think that Max Headroom (the ABC series) was prescient.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

just saw a 2016 Cops with Chris Mastrianni in it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> just saw a 2016 Cops with Chris Mastrianni in it.


Ok, I'm sorry I missed that! I haven't seen 'Cops' in eons, but that's pretty cool. I really like Mastrianni. I also love how he and Lawrence team up a lot (current time). They make a great team.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Episode named Two Doors Down on Spike now, they are showing a lot of Cops lately including what looks like all day today, sure will be repeated soon.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> Episode named Two Doors Down on Spike now, they are showing a lot of Cops lately including what looks like all day today, sure will be repeated soon.


Thanks for the info! I must be in a different time zone than you, so that episode comes on at 1:30pm and I will record it. Fun!  Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was at 1:30 here too 3 hours ahead of you in FL.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> Was at 1:30 here too 3 hours ahead of you in FL.


Yay for time zones!  I'd have been bummed if I missed it, but giving the name of the episode, as you did, made it attainable, so that was super helpful.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I swear that one officer is doing coke in Arizona. He reminds me a of co-worker who had a habit. Every time something is happening he starts rubbing his nose and pinching his nostrils after bringing his hand to his face. He tends to get jittery after it happens and talks faster than usual. They always seem to shift the camera away when it starts happening also. 

I think the show would be more interesting if they had an attorney sitting with the host on what he would advise the people if they were his clients. Instead it seems to be more and more to make fun of the people or their situation.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was the green substance ever identified?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We have been tearing through this show. Great stuff to have on when you can't pay 100% attention all the time.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ten Degrees!!!!!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Wanted to punch that guy in the face. Like the guy falling thru ceiling on Cops last week, another could not have been better if scripted scene the college guy's lying passed out surrounded by beer cans in apartment parking lot.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Another Cops with Chris Mastrianni -- Too Many Cooks --


----------



## rpph (Mar 20, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Never heard of it... may have to TiVo it and check it out. Looks like it's doing well - the network just ordered 100 additional 3 hour episodes of it.
> 
> A&E Orders 100 Additional Episodes of 'Live PD'





cannonz said:


> Another Cops with Chris Mastrianni -- Too Many Cooks --





cannonz said:


> Another Cops with Chris Mastrianni -- Too Many Cooks --


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Saw this floating around from last night's episode. Hmm wonder why they panned away from the cops kneeing the downed suspect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893648152271736832


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm just watching this episode and also noticed that. But it seemed at the time that the perp was thrashing around as they were trying to get him to be still and cuff him. I could be wrong, but that was the impression I had right in that second.

This has to be one of the most action-packed episodes. That first chase that ended in a wreck was bizarre, then the really long chase was just shocking - most shocking was that nobody was hurt!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would probably be thrashing around too though if you have someone kneeing you in the head and another person kneeing you in the hip will while laying on your stomach with both arms behind you back.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The classic not my pants. That citizen phone video of him almost running down cop deploying stop sticks was chilling.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, the 'not my pants' defense always makes me laugh. That anybody would think it would be believable is kind of strange. If I'm going to put on somebody else's pants (which I've never done), I'm checking the pockets first. Something like a crack pipe isn't flat so you'd see that right away.

As for the Fri night chase - oh man! That was mind blowing. Cool they got that other perspective on that one piece. It was shocking that nobody got hurt. They re-air these so if anybody wants to check it out, it was from Friday night and right toward the beginning after another chase that was much shorter.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a feeling the officer that was almost run over will be next weeks guest.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

I was thinking the female office from Jeffersonville might be the in studio guest next week. She did a good job physically subduing that man and woman at the same time. 

I think the African American office from Jeffersonville might be my favorite on the show. Brandon something. He is very calm and cool and works to defuse and de-escalate situations very well. All while maintaining a demeanor that doesn't let anyone forget that he is in charge. Seems like the kind of officer we need more of.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cannonz said:


> I have a feeling the officer that was almost run over will be next weeks guest.


Probably not. I don't think that officer was one of the "cast" -- the officers that they follow with cameras.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

BrandonRe said:


> I was thinking the female office from Jeffersonville might be the in studio guest next week. She did a good job physically subduing that man and woman at the same time.
> 
> I think the African American office from Jeffersonville might be my favorite on the show. Brandon something. He is very calm and cool and works to defuse and de-escalate situations very well. All while maintaining a demeanor that doesn't let anyone forget that he is in charge. Seems like the kind of officer we need more of.


 That was impressive using the weight of the girlfriend to control both of them. Might and should be both to illustrate the dangers they face.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Probably not. I don't think that officer was one of the "cast" -- the officers that they follow with cameras.


 That's ridicules how could that possibly matter, are there rules for who they can/will have on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I would imagine that the officers who participate are the officers who have agreed to participate. They are the ones who are followed by cameras and who participate in updates and such.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah- I'm sure there is a certain amount of training they go through before being one of the featured officers. TV/media training, I mean. I do wonder if they receive any sort of compensation for things like the studio appearances. It wouldn't be ethical/legal for them to receive additional compensation for being filmed during their regular shifts I would think. But if they are in the studio it might be a different story. 

I would imagine if they wanted to bring in the officer who was almost run over they could, but I don't see him being asked to be the in studio guest. Part of the draw of the show is the fact that we follow the same officers week in and week out and get to know their personalities, styles, etc. They want those guys (and gals) in the studio. The audience has a relationship with them. The other guy- yeah, it was an amazing thing to watch him jump in his trunk to avoid getting killed, but he isn't someone I need to have in the studio. Just my $.02.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree that a lot of the appeal is getting to know the officers we see each week. I have a number of favorites from different locations and they all seem to be, in various way, really good at what they do and caring about it as well.

I also like that they take questions from viewers and have also gotten additional info from viewers. Somebody upthread mentioned that quick 'knee to the head' thing from the other day and I kind of hope somebody brings it up and gets the question answered. It didn't feel, to me anyway, like an attack on the perp but then I wasn't there.  It felt more like the officer avoiding injury from somebody who was continuing to evade.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Since the chase crossed many jurisdictions (and even the state line), I'm not even sure if the officer that nearly got run over is with one of the agencies that the show has contracts with.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Since the chase crossed many jurisdictions (and even the state line), I'm not even sure if the officer that nearly got run over is with one of the agencies that the show has contracts with.


 That certainly may be so, thought was strange they didn't even mention his name might also be he doesn't want attention for many obvious reasons nowadays.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

That chase in WA/ID was scary to watch, there were so many close calls. About halfway through I began wondering if it was really worth it for them to jeopardize the lives of so many innocent drivers especially since they knew the guy and it was the result of serving a warrant at his house, so they knew where he lived. Hopefully as a result of the chase that guy is in prison for a very long time. I was impressed with how quickly the officer got the dog out of his vehicle and chasing after that guy. Is there some sort of quick release in the K-9 units where the driver can automatically open the rear door?


----------



## Steve913 (Aug 11, 2017)

I watch this show most every Friday and Saturday night. I love the show what I can tell you it is not broadcast live. I live is sumter county sc. One county over from Richland county where they broadcast from and every show they start there at 9pm and the sun is shining bright in the sky and I look out my window and it is pitch black dark there has to be at least a 90 minute delay on the broadcast of events. I am not knocking the show but it is not live.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BrandonRe said:


> I was thinking the female office from Jeffersonville might be the in studio guest next week. She did a good job physically subduing that man and woman at the same time.


Called it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hah... I figured that Dan and Tom would be confused by the ButterBurger references. Obviously, Culver's hasn't quite made it out to NY yet. 



Steve913 said:


> I watch this show most every Friday and Saturday night. I love the show what I can tell you it is not broadcast live. I live is sumter county sc. One county over from Richland county where they broadcast from and every show they start there at 9pm and the sun is shining bright in the sky and I look out my window and it is pitch black dark there has to be at least a 90 minute delay on the broadcast of events. I am not knocking the show but it is not live.


Yeah, it's obviously live-ish. They're in Lake County, IL (just south of the WI-IL border) and although it's well after sunset, it's still quite light out in this segment.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Very cool, getting her to guest in the studio! She is quite impressive and I would feel safe around her any day.

As for the daylight in some scenes that aren't actually represented as 'earlier today', I had wondered what the deal was there. I just figured that maybe, especially in the more southern locations, it stays light longer than up here in N NV. That probably makes little sense, but it was how I rationalized it. I remember when I lived in Germany which, obviously, is further north than where I live now and during the summer it would only get dark after 11pm and be light again by 3am. That had its positives and negatives for sure! We used to party a lot back then (decades ago) and you'd go through a couple of days before you knew it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It depends on the season, in the summer it will stay brighter the farther north you are (like in Alaska it will be daylight like all day in the dead of summer), but in the winter it's the opposite and it will get dark earlier in the evening the farther north you are (complete darkness in Alaska)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

What is a ButterBurger?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Never heard of it either, disgusting sounding name for what looks like good burger. Butterburgers | Bacon, Cheese & Original Butter Burger | Culver's


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> What is a ButterBurger?


In the case of that clip, I assume he was specifically referring to a Culvers [1] hamburger, what they call a ButterBurger.

As an aside, what Culvers sells as a "ButterBurger (TM)" is not really a butter burger.. they just co-opted the name. Here's an article (archive.org link, the original site appears down) that talks about real butter burgers: The History of the Butter Burger - Lucky Peach

(tl;dr: "For some, it's when the ground meat is mixed with butter. For others, it's only a butter burger when the bun is toasted in butter and crowned with a pat of butter before it's served. Everyone agrees there should be enough butter to drip off of the hot patty and pool into a puddle on your plate.")

[1] Fast food chain HQ'd in Sauk City, WI with locations primarily throughout the upper midwest. They make all their food fresh, never frozen, and make it all to order. They also specialize in frozen custard, which is similar to ice cream but with a greater egg percentage.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Very interesting, thanks. Sounds like it would be a very rich burger.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Very cool, getting her to guest in the studio! She is quite impressive and I would feel safe around her any day.


I think she seems to be a great officer, but she was a terrible studio guest. All she did was woodenly answer direct questions with facts.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They really didn't ask her very much, although she did seem a little nervous.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

She seemed very nervous to be on there. Whenever the host asked her a question, she would answer the question by using the same words that were in the question. Not that I would do any better.

I had a butter burger in Green Bay, WI once. While it was good, I could feel the over-abundance butter/beef/cheese coarsing through my veins for the rest of the day.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I read somewhere that the contract ran out for the Greenville SC location.  

I guess it makes sense to not go on for a long time in any given place, with the way so many will want to become famous getting on tv, but you get to know these LE officers. I miss the Tulsa one and, earlier on, they were in one location in CT and there was one guy there I really liked.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What, no more Palmetto motel.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> What, no more Palmetto motel.


LMAO right?  We must have seen that place a dozen times or more in a dozen episodes! A happening place, to be sure.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Despite potential for negative image of South Carolina, 'Live PD' seen as public relations win for local law enforcers Found articles about Tulsa terminating contract but nothing on SC.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's what I saw - 'Live PD' contract ends with Greenville County Sheriff's Office


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope they all don't do this, did not know there were 50 episodes a lot I haven't seen yet then.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> I was thinking the female office from Jeffersonville might be the in studio guest next week. She did a good job physically subduing that man and woman at the same time.


Unfortunately every other word she says is unfortunately. Once I noticed that I can't ignore it now. She also, unfortunately, described most situations as unpredictable and are the hardest calls to respond to because unfortunately they are unpredictable.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah but she's a good cop.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'd be nervous on TV, too. I'd probably say 'you know' 27 times like many athletes do when they're being interviewed.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think you all are confusing Greenville county with Richland county.

Richland county is Columbia and where deputy Lawrence, Mastrionni and the Palmetto hotel are.

Also "The Obama"


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

vertigo235 said:


> I think you all are confusing Greenville county with Richland county.
> 
> Richland county is Columbia and where deputy Lawrence, Mastrionni and the Palmetto hotel are.
> 
> Also "The Obama"


 Good then hopefully all 4 will still be around, also the The Party Store or what ever it's called. I wondered what could have happened between the happy with it (Richland) 7/16 in my link and the bye bye in 8/10 link.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I think you all are confusing Greenville county with Richland county.
> 
> Richland county is Columbia and where deputy Lawrence, Mastrionni and the Palmetto hotel are.
> 
> Also "The Obama"


D'oh! Surely enough.  Thanks for the correction. I really appreciate knowing that. I'm not from that part of the country so I clearly don't know the difference, and I would really miss Lawrence and Mastrionni. In my head I was just thinking SC and forgetting that they covered two completely separate locations.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I lost A&E when I downgraded TV packages but I have caught it while staying at hotels. I find it be rather disjointed, a lot like someone channel surfing but instead all the channels are tuned to different episodes of COPS.



BrandonRe said:


> I think the African American office from Jeffersonville might be my favorite on the show. Brandon something. He is very calm and cool and works to defuse and de-escalate situations very well. All while maintaining a demeanor that doesn't let anyone forget that he is in charge. Seems like the kind of officer we need more of.


Trust me, that's not an easy balance to maintain, and generally takes experience to develop. It's not something that can be taught at the police academy.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> Trust me, that's not an easy balance to maintain, and generally takes experience to develop. It's not something that can be taught at the police academy.


Oh I know it's not. It's not the same thing but being the clinical manager of a day hospitalization program for people with severe mental illness made me have to strike that same balance. You either have the ability or you don't. You can learn through experience but it takes at its foundation a strong sense of who you are and knowledge of how you are perceived by others around you.

For this particular officer I get the sense that he is naturally wired that way.

On another note, I think for the most part this show is a great tool for people to understand the crap that police officers have to deal with every day and can shed light on why they respond the way they do in some situations. If anything, I hope it makes some people stop and think before they start criticizing the police when there is an "incident " that makes the news.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

8:00 to 8:06 tonight 4/18 and tomorrow previews of upcoming shows.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I go through each week and uncheck that one and the 'rewind' (highlights) one. 

It seems like a lot of channels are doing this 'preview short episode' type thing. I find it annoying and cluttery. But that's just me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I guess this is the end of the season until early October (not too long, so I'm cool with that). 

The bad news is that, from what I'm hearing, James Casey in AZ won't be on the show next season.  Hope we still see Poole. But I really like both of them.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Another good one, Rookies on Crime and Investigation.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Another good one, Rookies on Crime and Investigation.


Is this a new show or a new episode????


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

goblue97 said:


> Is this a new show or a new episode????


 New show (to me anyway) follows rookies on their first patrols before graduating.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Crime and Investigation is showing Live PD reruns now, early ones I've never seen.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

New episode tomorrow night 10/6.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Firefly stadium must be a major employer in Columbia SC.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Is Sticks now a semi-permanent studio host?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Is Sticks now a semi-permanent studio host?


 Looks like it. Haven't watched tonight's but last few before they went on break and since back have been pretty boring, they were criticized for the gang unit stuff not doing that anymore apparently.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm really missing some of the guys from the end of last season - Casey & Poole in AZ, Mastrianni & oh darn, my memory is messing with me, from SC anyway. There are some others. 

I really do like the one new guy - large man with major muscles. I believe his name is Brown and an unusual first name. He's also in SC. Love how that one guy, a week or two ago, thought he could run away from him. not.  

Just watched last night's ep this morning and there was some pretty big stuff. Fri night, not so much.

But I kind of hate how you get to really like some officers and then they're gone.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

sharkster said:


> I'm really missing some of the guys from the end of last season - Casey & Poole in AZ, Mastrianni & oh darn, my memory is messing with me, from SC anyway. There are some others.
> 
> I really do like the one new guy - large man with major muscles. I believe his name is Brown and an unusual first name. He's also in SC. Love how that one guy, a week or two ago, thought he could run away from him. not.
> 
> ...


Last week, deputy Brown was behind a suspect on a traffic stop, and he looked the Hulk. I'm glad he's on the side of the good guys.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Kevin Lawrence is the other guy in SC. 

I really hate watching the K9 guy in Indiana. I just don't like his personality or his accent.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I really hate watching the K9 guy in Indiana. I just don't like his personality or his accent.


Oh yeah, that guy comes across to me as such a jerk. I know that must be a hard job and you constantly have to be on guard, but that guy seems to treat every single situation/traffic stop as some sort of major SWAT operation.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Kevin Lawrence is the other guy in SC.
> 
> I really hate watching the K9 guy in Indiana. I just don't like his personality or his accent.


Oh yes! Thank You. This is the first time I just couldn't remember his name. He is one of my top favorites on the show. Too bad my memory sucks.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> Oh yeah, that guy comes across to me as such a jerk. I know that must be a hard job and you constantly have to be on guard, but that guy seems to treat every single situation/traffic stop as some sort of major SWAT operation.


I hear what you guys are saying but my impression is that he (Denver something or other) is the most professional, by the book guy out there. His ability to stay calm and collected in most any situation is pretty remarkable, IMHO. I do wonder how much these officers are hamming it up for the cameras though.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Sgt Leveret or something. And K9 Flex


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I want my congress man, it's Halloween I got it on facebook.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. Florida was being extra Florida on tonight's (11/25) episode.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> I hear what you guys are saying but my impression is that he (Denver something or other) is the most professional, by the book guy out there. His ability to stay calm and collected in most any situation is pretty remarkable, IMHO. I do wonder how much these officers are hamming it up for the cameras though.


Just came to update with my opinion if Sgt Leveret

He has totally won me over with his professionalism, and skill of negotiation.

I actually get excited when he shows up on the show now. He really is good at his job.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I'd like to see a spin-off of Live PD: Live Rebecca Loeb. What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, the two cops I enjoy the most are Leverett and Loeb. Leverett is just amazing at dealing with people, and Loeb just seems like she enjoys her job a ton.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, the two cops I enjoy the most are Leverett and Loeb. Leverett is just amazing at dealing with people, and Loeb just seems like she enjoys her job a ton.


She's (Loeb) going to be in-studio in next weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm late to the party but the show has gotten "boring" since they've semi gone from live to taped segments.

The current city lineup is part of the problem too. They've lost a lot of the interesting cities from the beginning such Calvert County, Phoenix, Hartford, Walton County, FL and others. 

El Paso and most of the cities in Texas are boring.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't noticed that much of an increase in the taped segments. They've had them all along, and they fill the time when there's nothing all that interesting going on.

As much as I like Loeb, Lake County is just not all that interesting. Despite them introducing the county as "just north of Chicago" when they first started covering them, it's not really Chicago. It's that place you drive through on your way from the Wisconsin state line to Chicago.  That, and I expect that much of the interesting stuff is handled by the local jurisdictions like Waukegan, Grayslake, etc.

I remember that week when they had to scrap one of the departments they follow, and they said mid-show that they had gotten Lake County cued up as a replacement. I don't think they ever actually showed anything from Lake County that week. My guess is because nothing interesting actually happened.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow, hostage situation with children involved. That’s the worst. 

Spokane certainly has a lot of SWAT equipment.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I haven't noticed that much of an increase in the taped segments. They've had them all along, and they fill the time when there's nothing all that interesting going on.


In some ways, the departments that used to be live have gone taped only. For example, Utah State Police/Patrol is rarely live anymore. Their segments are always recorded. The other town in IN that I can't recall is semi the same way as well.

Also, when they are in studio, they don't go out to the street as quick as they used too. They are picky about the segments now. They weren't in the beginning.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah I think they have learned from some mistakes , like showing the dead guy on the ground in SC, or showing children. 

These things were interesting but inappropriate for a live TV show where they have to avoid bad press etc. 

If they piss off too many cities and police departments they won't have a show anymore.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't like any of the segments that include Moreno (in Utah). There's something about him that makes me think he doesn't take anything seriously.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm amazed at the number of people who drive with suspended license and expired tags. Goodness.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah I think they have learned from some mistakes , like showing the dead guy on the ground in SC, or showing children.
> 
> These things were interesting but inappropriate for a live TV show where they have to avoid bad press etc.
> 
> If they piss off too many cities and police departments they won't have a show anymore.


I have to find that episode again online but I recalled when they pulled up, you could only see him from a distance and they assumed, he was alive but when the cop walked up and it came out, he was dead, they pulled off. I don't recall them zooming in on the body. The family was able to identify him solely off the jacket and the house.

Either way, many of the cities are pulling out for some reason. Richland seems to be the only one to embrace Live PD. I wouldn't be shocked, if they get a spinoff show like Nightwatch in Tampa and New Orleans.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

FireMen2003 said:


> I'm amazed at the number of people who drive with suspended license and expired tags. Goodness.


Come to LA.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

RonDawg said:


> Come to LA.


Didn't CA just change the law to cut down on the number of license suspension due to tickets?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm also amazed at how many people are driving around without valid licenses, insurance, or valid vehicle registration. 

Seems like a few weeks ago, maybe less, I remember at one location the cop was telling the people they were questioning something like 'look, you're on live tv'. That seemed so profoundly unprofessional. I don't remember the location, however.

I miss some of the others we don't see anymore, like James Casey and Poole, in AZ. My favs are Lawrence and Mastrianni in SC, and Leverett, and Loeb. Looking forward to her being in studio next week.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What gets me is the "if you just have suspended license will write you a ticket and you will be on your way (driving)" at many locations, doesn't work that way here. I'm also looking forward to Loeb's appearance.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I am amazed at the number of stops that Sgt. Leverett does in a hour.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

Or how many times he asks the same question over and over...each time saying Itll be his last time and they better tell him the truth.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

FireMen2003 said:


> I am amazed at the number of stops that Sgt. Leverett does in a hour.





fireman9302 said:


> Or how many times he asks the same question over and over...each time saying Itll be his last time and they better tell him the truth.


Yeah sometimes it is interesting to watch him go through that whole routine, but then other times it gets annoying. Often times I feel that he gets borderline demeaning to the people he pulls over with his complex routines and commands he issues.

Also given your usernames perhaps you can answer this, what was up with that fire that the sheriff's department responded to in I think it was Indiana? First the sheriffs are running all around the outside the building opening the doors and stuff (which I thought was dangerous because it would introduce oxygen to the fire) and then they go help that lady get her dog. Wouldn't the firefighters, who were already wearing the breathing apparatus already have swept the building?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> What gets me is the "if you just have suspended license will write you a ticket and you will be on your way (driving)" at many locations, doesn't work that way here. I'm also looking forward to Loeb's appearance.


Yeah, I don't get that either. Everywhere I've ever lived you can only drive with a valid driver's license AND it must be there in the vehicle with you, too. I thought that was driver's license 101 stuff. I've never known any different from the first day I was licensed.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yeah sometimes it is interesting to watch him go through that whole routine, but then other times it gets annoying. Often times I feel that he gets borderline demeaning to the people he pulls over with his complex routines and commands he issues.
> 
> Also given your usernames perhaps you can answer this, what was up with that fire that the sheriff's department responded to in I think it was Indiana? First the sheriffs are running all around the outside the building opening the doors and stuff (which I thought was dangerous because it would introduce oxygen to the fire) and then they go help that lady get her dog. Wouldn't the firefighters, who were already wearing the breathing apparatus already have swept the building?


He still irks me especially when a few weeks back, he chewed a guy who was off by 1 year on his birthday. I mean, he kept going on and on about it. It was annoying.

Not a firefighter. Brother in law is, username is in reference to his class in 2003.

Ron can correct us and I"ve seen in other fires on this show, the police will help with checking the area (like the older lady who left the scene and left her dog) while the firefighters focus on knocking down the flames.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FireMen2003 said:


> He still irks me especially when a few weeks back, he chewed a guy who was off by 1 year on his birthday. I mean, he kept going on and on about it. It was annoying.


If that's the segment I'm thinking of, that one kind of annoyed me as well. He was giving no end of grief to the guy because he couldn't instantaneously remember how old he was. I was sitting there thinking, "Duh, neither can I most days!" I usually have to sit there for a few minutes to do the math to figure it out.

(That said, as I realize I'm less than a year from turning 40, it's much easier for me to remember now.)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah that's why I hated Leveret at first too, at some point I started to enoy watching him. 

I'm sure that job can quickly make you cynical like that with people constantly lying to you.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> If that's the segment I'm thinking of, that one kind of annoyed me as well. He was giving no end of grief to the guy because he couldn't instantaneously remember how old he was. I was sitting there thinking, "Duh, neither can I most days!" I usually have to sit there for a few minutes to do the math to figure it out.
> 
> (That said, as I realize I'm less than a year from turning 40, it's much easier for me to remember now.)


Are you 32 or 33?...I remember, if I was 32...I never forget my year.

Yes, he was annoying as heck with that segment. Who lies and gives the correct month and day?

Hell, I'm 32 and I'm so used to saying 30 that I have to do the math.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> Also given your usernames perhaps you can answer this, what was up with that fire that the sheriff's department responded to in I think it was Indiana? First the sheriffs are running all around the outside the building opening the doors and stuff (which I thought was dangerous because it would introduce oxygen to the fire) and then they go help that lady get her dog. Wouldn't the firefighters, who were already wearing the breathing apparatus already have swept the building?


I didnt see the episode, but the police should not be opening doors or windows of a building on fire.
We call that a copalogical factor in how bad a scene is...
Its also why we always say the police really wanted to be fire fighters but couldnt pass the test


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think the audio work on this show is amazing. 

What I want to know is how they can completely "duck" the audio from the suspect when they're giving personal identification information, while still keeping the officer's audio perfectly audible. I can only suspect that the officers have very close field body-worn microphones, combined with some sort of a shotgun or parabolic mic for the rest of the audio, and they're just muting the one microphone. Even then, I'd think the body worn mic on the officer would pick up on some field audio.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Is anybody else experiencing this - Live PD used to have 'skip' but for quite a few weeks now there is no skip. It's not the end of the world, but it's annoying. I really miss it and hope it comes back.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I still think she's a cutie but Rebecca Loeb looks cuter in uniform than she does in the studio.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Is anybody else experiencing this - Live PD used to have 'skip' but for quite a few weeks now there is no skip. It's not the end of the world, but it's annoying. I really miss it and hope it comes back.


You talking commercial skip? I don't recall ever seeing it have commercial skip here.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

DaveBogart said:


> I still think she's a cutie but Rebecca Loeb looks cuter in uniform than she does in the studio.


Felt the same way. I think it's the pony tail.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Is that a stoned David Spade on Live PD?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I was thinking he looked like young Spade too.


RGM1138 said:


> Is that a stoned David Spade on Live PD?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

FireMen2003 said:


> Didn't CA just change the law to cut down on the number of license suspension due to tickets?


I don't know, but there's still suspensions for being uninsured during an accident and for DUI. CA also suspends men's licenses for failure to pay child support.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

fireman9302 said:


> Its also why we always say the police really wanted to be fire fighters but couldnt pass the test


As often as you guys tell us that you're gonna "stage" and want us to handle the problem first, someone's gotta do the rescuing ;-)


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

cannonz said:


> What gets me is the "if you just have suspended license will write you a ticket and you will be on your way (driving)" at many locations, doesn't work that way here. I'm also looking forward to Loeb's appearance.


In California, driving on a suspended license is just a misdemeanor. If the person has ID, has no warrants, and the officer cannot articulate that the person is going to continue to drive or won't appear in court, they're supposed to be field-released on a citation. It's also why the vehicle is often towed, to prevent the offense from re-occurring, though sometimes the officer will allow a licensed passenger or another licensed person to drive off with the car.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

FireMen2003 said:


> Ron can correct us and I"ve seen in other fires on this show, the police will help with checking the area (like the older lady who left the scene and left her dog) while the firefighters focus on knocking down the flames.


While we are taught in the academy to not do what has been described here (have not seen the episode myself), it's a far different story when you're actually there and are dealing with a desperate and crying resident pleading with you to rescue their loved one, even if it's a four-legged loved one.

Many years ago I remember a call in which officers were dispatched lights/siren (along with fire department) to a "Baby Not Breathing" call. I heard the audio of the 911 call and this woman was screaming hysterically about her baby who was not breathing. Officers got there before fire (usually do, which is why in some cities PD is also dispatched to extremely time-critical medical calls like this) and the baby was a...dog. And it was breathing, albeit with difficulty. We just referred her to the nearest emergency animal hospital.

One particularly memorable COPS episode featured a Ft Worth cop who saw smoke and thought he'd be a hero. He goes to the house he thinks is on fire and when he can't get the homeowner to come out, he smashes in a bunch of windows which finally gets the elderly homeowner to come out. I recall the cameraman panning all around the house, including the ceiling, as if to say "I don't think this house is on fire." Sure enough it was a house around the corner that was burning. Cops aren't immune from tunnel vision either.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

For some reason (Rovi), the TiVo showed last night's episode as the one from exactly 1 year ago. It showed it as 12/16/2016, and Season 1 Ep 9. I figured that the likelihood that they were replaying an episode from exactly one year ago was low, so I recorded it, and it ended up being a new one as expected.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

midas said:


> Felt the same way. I think it's the pony tail.


It is most definitely the pony tail. And maybe the headband too.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah I think they have learned from some mistakes , like showing the dead guy on the ground in SC, or showing children.
> 
> These things were interesting but inappropriate for a live TV show where they have to avoid bad press etc.
> 
> If they piss off too many cities and police departments they won't have a show anymore.


That's what makes this show unique and interesting to me though. I want to see unfiltered police work.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Me too, I'm just saying that they are doing what they feel they have to do to maintain a sustainable show.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Do they ever explain why they drop or stop following certain areas? I miss the Washington state group. I believe they were in eastern Washington state and usually had some pretty interesting situations.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> Do they ever explain why they drop or stop following certain areas? I miss the Washington state group. I believe they were in eastern Washington state and usually had some pretty interesting situations.


In almost all cases, it's just that the contract simply expires without being renewed by one side or the other.

A few of the formerly covered police departments have commented about their experience with the show. Here are a few I could find:
- Greenville's Sheriff didn't seem to note any significant drawbacks to their appearance on the show. (Greenville County Sheriff talks about experience with 'Live PD' show)
- Tulsa's police chief, however, felt the show didn't reflect Tulsa and the police department in the best light. (Tulsa Police Department ends contract with A&E's "Live PD")
- Calvert County felt their experience was about 75% good, 25% bad. ('Live PD' TV series shines spotlight on Calvert Co. sheriff's office)
- Santa Rosa backed out because of a lack of access to raw footage from the show without a subpoena (SRCSO pulls the plug on 'Live PD')
- Bridgeport felt the show inflated the impression of crime in the city (Bridgeport pulls plug on Live PD)

The only Washington state police I recall the show covering is Spokane County, which is still being followed. The wikipedia article on the show doesn't seem to reflect another police department in the state being covered on the show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> For some reason (Rovi), the TiVo showed last night's episode as the one from exactly 1 year ago. It showed it as 12/16/2016, and Season 1 Ep 9. I figured that the likelihood that they were replaying an episode from exactly one year ago was low, so I recorded it, and it ended up being a new one as expected.


 Live PD 5/5


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> In almost all cases, it's just that the contract simply expires without being renewed by one side or the other.
> 
> A few of the formerly covered police departments have commented about their experience with the show. Here are a few I could find:
> - Greenville's Sheriff didn't seem to note any significant drawbacks to their appearance on the show. (Greenville County Sheriff talks about experience with 'Live PD' show)
> ...


Wow, thanks for all the research and links. Isn't Sticks Larkin from the Tulsa gang unit? He seemed to be a sort of regular in the studio. I'm surprised to hear the Tulsa PD wasn't too happy with their portrayal. Sticks seemed to be one of the most liked "cast" members.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the research and links. Isn't Sticks Larkin from the Tulsa gang unit? He seemed to be a sort of regular in the studio. I'm surprised to hear the Tulsa PD wasn't too happy with their portrayal. Sticks seemed to be one of the most liked "cast" members.


I expect that Sticks will continue to appear in studio on a regular basis. I don't think they have a problem with that. I think they just didn't like the actual live coverage.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think there were some lawsuits that were spurred by the show in Tulsa


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

No More "Live PD" Liability for Tulsa PD

Ironically one issue spurred from the very first episode, it was the guy who Sticks talked to at the corner store in the heated argument where he said he was a gang member.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I found that page but opted not to link to it, as it is basically just an opinion piece by someone unrelated to the show or the Tulsa PD.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

RonDawg said:


> I don't know, but there's still suspensions for being uninsured during an accident and for DUI. CA also suspends men's licenses for failure to pay child support.


California no longer will suspend driver's licenses for traffic fines


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

For those wondering why some agencies are dropping out of Live PD:

3 cities end their 'Live PD' roles over public image concerns



> For some of the law enforcement agencies that agreed to be on A&E Network's real-time police show "Live PD," the goal of being more transparent with their profession under increasing scrutiny clashed with concerns over public image.
> 
> Police departments in Bridgeport, Connecticut; Tulsa, Oklahoma; and Streetsboro, Ohio, ended agreements to be on the program since it premiered in October 2016 as some local government leaders concluded the national spotlight on criminal activity overshadowed the positive things happening in their hometowns.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> For those wondering why some agencies are dropping out of Live PD:
> 
> 3 cities end their 'Live PD' roles over public image concerns


Pretty much matches up with the summary I posted above of other articles I found.

(This is one of those times that it feels sort of like people read TCF, and repost interesting content they find here elsewhere.)


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

A&E's 'Live PD' Ranks As The Most DVR'd Show Of 2017, Per Vizio Survey


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Matt Ott on LPD just saw him on cops looks and sounds familiar.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

It does seem like every car that gets pulled over has drugs of some type. I could see how that could be seen as a negative.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That was quite a haul in Utah with all the stuff inside the car doors. I learn more every time I watch! 

The other thing I notice is how many people who are stopped either don't have driver's licenses or they are suspended. That kind of boggles my mind.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They must have some kind of contract with Walmart too, seems like at least 1 call there per show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cannonz said:


> They must have some kind of contract with Walmart too, seems like at least 1 call there per show.


Yeah and they are actually in the store too.

I think i recall at least once they tried to go in a Target and they swatted them away and said they couldn't bring the cameras in.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah and they are actually in the store too.
> 
> I think i recall at least once they tried to go in a Target and they swatted them away and said they couldn't bring the cameras in.


While it may have happened at a target, I know I saw that happen once at a Walmart as well.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What bothers me is the bong bong take the key out it will stop, very annoying on TV where you barely hear it, you would think it bugged the hell out of them.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

cannonz said:


> What bothers me is the bong bong take the key out it will stop, very annoying on TV where you barely hear it, you would think it bugged the hell out of them.


It bugs the hell out of me whenever I do a car search, so I take it out.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Does it seem like most of the officers put the car in park before coming to a complete stop? Maybe it's something they are trained to do in order to save time in case they are in a foot pursuit. I notice it almost every time and I cringe thinking about the damage they could potentially be doing to the transmission.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> Does it seem like most of the officers put the car in park before coming to a complete stop? Maybe it's something they are trained to do in order to save time in case they are in a foot pursuit. I notice it almost every time and I cringe thinking about the damage they could potentially be doing to the transmission.


While it's bad practice, it probably wouldn't damage a modern transmission, I think they design for this now.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Your question had me curious so I was doing some google fu, I read about people talking about a ratcheting noise when this happens. Then I found this video that explains and shows you how the parking pawl works






You can see here that if the gears were spinning at a certain speed the pawl would probably just skip along the gear until it was slow enough to fall in.

I certainly wouldn't want to do that to my transmission!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for looking that up. I was just curious if I was the only one that noticed that.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Now Larkin showing up on Fox as commentator.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Now Larkin showing up on Fox as commentator.


Not exactly, apparently he is going on Fox and Friends to promote the show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877934850107244545


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

oh wait, that was from June, who knows maybe he is a full on commentator now

I wouldn't know because I don't watch Fox News


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

They coming to my area this week. Looking forward to.....well...not much. It is boring around here most nights.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Where is that?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Fort Bend I guess?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow, the Friday night ep was pretty intense tonight. I thought we were about to see a shootout on live tv. (Approx. 35-40 minutes in).


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah that was intense! The deputy that looks like Meghan Markle's brother did an awesome job of showing restraint there.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah that was intense! The deputy that looks like Meghan Markle's brother did an awesome job of showing restraint there.


Indeed. Got cover quickly and remained calm. Very professional.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Man if this week keeps going as crazy as it has I'm going to start wondering if they took last week off to rehearse some of these scenes for the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

At this point, any time that Dan prefaces a segment with "Let's go to El Paso... Officer Zendejas has apparently been flagged down..." I know it's going to be more than likely something ridiculous. She seems to attract nothing but nutters.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just discovered this show from a friend about 3 weeks ago and now me, the wife, and our 9 year old boy, are addicted!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> At this point, any time that Dan prefaces a segment with "Let's go to El Paso... Officer Zendejas has apparently been flagged down..." I know it's going to be more than likely something ridiculous. She seems to attract nothing but nutters.


Yeah, she gets some weird stuff. Reminds me of James Casey from Arizona and how much I miss him! He would get THE weirdest stuff of anybody and his responses were great. I also miss Poole, from that same police dept. Wish they would come back.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

Did anyone catch the show on St Patrick's day?
The guy that hit the police car while rolling a joint.

I live in a very small town in KY.
I am amazed number of people they find drugs on...it like 1 out of 2 stops results in finding drugs...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

fireman9302 said:


> Did anyone catch the show on St Patrick's day?
> The guy that hit the police car while rolling a joint.
> 
> I live in a very small town in KY.
> I am amazed number of people they find drugs on...it like 1 out of 2 stops results in finding drugs...


That reminds of the time my partner were on routine patrol and came up behind a car stopped at the tracks. It is a MS state law to stop at RR tracks, look both ways then proceed.

This was a crossing with lights and it was 2:00 in the morning. After a few minutes, the guy didn't move, we decided to check him out. He was smoking a joint.

I'm the middle of the night, stopped at a railroad crossing, this guy was toking away as if he home on his couch.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

There is a episode of cops guy passed out at light with bong beside him and various drugs. His answer to everything illegal belonged to his brother.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> There is a episode of cops guy passed out at light with bong beside him and various drugs. His answer to everything illegal belonged to his brother.


And my favorite excuse, "These aren't even my pants, officer!"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I also love the one about the mystery pants. 

The other one we hear every week is the response to 'how much have you had to drink?'. It's always - two beers.

I've seen a few calls police made where they let the person go and I really thought they made bad decisions. Last week there were a couple.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I also love the one about the mystery pants.
> 
> The other one we hear every week is the response to 'how much have you had to drink?'. It's always - two beers.
> 
> I've seen a few calls police made where they let the person go and I really thought they made bad decisions. Last week there were a couple.


Sometimes they will let "nuisance" cases go, because they know it will tie up an already overloaded court system, plus the time spent on paperwork. And they know that being on the street gives them a better possibility of preventing or solving bigger crimes.

Of course, there are times when it would be advisable to lock up the perp you have, but it depends on what they did.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Lets not forget, someone put that in my wallet can't tell you how many times I looked in my wallet and saw some scamp had put meth in it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I thought the most amazing thing this week was the third week in a row the sex offender in Nevada made an appearance.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That couple getting catapulted was quite a scene, that dog in back of car looked very confused.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think I've seen it twice now (forget which state) where they do a field sobriety test and say something like "ok..now I want to give you a breathalyzer. Now this can't be used against you at all and isn't admissible in court but will let me determine if I let drive from here or if somebody picks you up"...I'm trying to figure out what scenario that works for.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We saw more of this in earlier episodes, basically if they are right at or below the legal limit, they will let someone pick them up because by the time they get to the station for the official test, they may no longer be over the limit.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Officer Mosquetto (forget the spelling), would often explain that it also could depend on if their BAC was going up or down (like they just downed a bunch of shots or something, it could be going up). So the field tests also could play into the decision.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That's so strange..you can still get a DUI in AZ even if you are below the legal limit.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Girl Missing for 2 Years Is Found Safe After TV Show Featured Her Story


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That guy in Pasco 4/21 was desperate to get away, loved how they kept letting dog lick his face.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Lifetime this summer from producers of LPD Lifetime Kicks Off June with Two Unscripted Premieres, LIVE PD PRESENTS: WOMEN ON PATROL & ESCAPING POLYGAMY


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I noticed something the other day. Almost none of the officers wear their seatbelt.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

That's for quick-exit and to avoid entanglement with their gun/utility belt. And many states have a codified exemption in their set-belt codes for on-duty patrol vehicles.

--Carlos V.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Unbeliever said:


> That's for quick-exit and to avoid entanglement with their gun/utility belt. And many states have a codified exemption in their set-belt codes for on-duty patrol vehicles.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I always wore my seatbelt when I was a deputy. But, I only had a few items on my duty belt. And a Second Chance Kevlar under my uniform, as opposed to the guys on the road today, with all of their equipment and a tactical vest on top of it. 
I can see why they wouldn't necessarily buckle up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I keep wanting some perp to ask Danny Brown if he and Garo Brown are brothers and I want him (or either of them) to say - 'why yes, we're twins'.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

4 new episodes of Cops tonight 6/18 starting at 10 on Paramount for those that haven't watched it in a while. Also the first 2 Woman On Patrol on Lifetime tonight.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They should have either or better both the female officers from the murse pullover on as guest(s).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do people carry their sex toys around in car?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> Why do people carry their sex toys around in car?


Good question.


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

If you're ever watching an ep in Pasco County, FL, and see a Deputy Torres, let me know! I know that kid!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Last night's episode - what a bunch of crazy. Loved seeing Shep and his partner in studio.

One striking thing for me about a perp - The one who rolled the vehicle in the ditch and then split the scene. So they find this guy who says 'well, it's my vehicle but my cousin was driving'. No cousin to be seen, but this guy not only has the keys to the vehicle in his hand but he has a steering wheel imprint on his chest! Dude - you're about as bad at lying as you are at driving.

The lady with the flyer who thought it was some kind of threat. yikes! She was pretty much off her rocker and the cop showed a lot of patience.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I wondered if he went so far as stripping to his underwear in case someone saw him and described clothing.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I wondered if he went so far as stripping to his underwear in case someone saw him and described clothing.


Oh yeah, interesting. Plus, maybe the steering wheel tore his shirt. It seemed that he fancied himself pretty darn smart and he was trying his heart out to convince the cop that he really didn't do it.

The story about being at the party and, somehow or other, having left with only his underwear on was cracking me up. Since I'm not young anymore, I also wondered if that's a thing now.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Last night's episode was a little weird. It started mid-chase in Salinas, CA. Dan Abrams voiced over "We are live in Salinas, CA, where just moments ago, blah, blah, blah..." ran for 30 seconds... then they went to black for about 15 seconds, and then the show did the same thing all over again, re-opening the show, the show joining at the same point mid-chase, Dan Abrams re-voicing "We are live in Salinas, CA, where just moments ago..." It wasn't like the show was pre-taped, because Dan's voiceover was *slightly* different each time ("would not stop" the first time, "wouldn't stop" the second). It's almost like the show thought for some reason they weren't broadcasting, then went back to the beginning and tried again. Odd.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> Last night's episode was a little weird. It started mid-chase in Salinas, CA. Dan Abrams voiced over "We are live in Salinas, CA, where just moments ago, blah, blah, blah..." ran for 30 seconds... then they went to black for about 15 seconds, and then the show did the same thing all over again, re-opening the show, the show joining at the same point mid-chase, Dan Abrams re-voicing "We are live in Salinas, CA, where just moments ago..." It wasn't like the show was pre-taped, because Dan's voiceover was *slightly* different each time ("would not stop" the first time, "wouldn't stop" the second). It's almost like the show thought for some reason they weren't broadcasting, then went back to the beginning and tried again. Odd.


Yeah, technical glitches like that happen. Even at the network level. 
They are on a 30 minute delay. Possibly something happened to the recorder. In the old days, it would have been rewinding the tape and starting again.

With the digital stuff today, it's hard to tell. Possibly, someone gave the wrong cue, started too early something like that.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The screen also went black for 30 seconds or so between the 2 openings for me, might not have in all regions. Didn't see the black part was mentioned first time I read it in other post.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkster said:


> Oh yeah, interesting. Plus, maybe the steering wheel tore his shirt. It seemed that he fancied himself pretty darn smart and he was trying his heart out to convince the cop that he really didn't do it.
> 
> The story about being at the party and, somehow or other, having left with only his underwear on was cracking me up. Since I'm not young anymore, I also wondered if that's a thing now.


Another alternative is he got in truck just underwear no shoes even with 12 pack (or went to store for beer in underwear) drove around drinking beers till could barely walk thinking something good would come from this.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thankfully the hit and run woman in last nights didn't strip. Anyone that missed the promo will be another 2 hour new one Thursday night.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There have been some really good episodes lately.

I did see something that made me question the legality of a stop: In the 11/10/2018 episode an officer (in El Paso I believe) pulls over an SUV for no taillight. The driver is upset because he says the same guy has pulled him over before for the exact same thing. I get all that and understand that until the light is fixed he shouldn't be driving and can be pulled over for the same thing over and over. So the officer then gets his info and heads back to the car and says to the camera "I'm going to call in a drug K9 because the last time I pulled him over the dog alerted to drugs but we were unable to find any". That is what I question and I think could be harassment. The officer has no current reason to search. He didn't say he smelled anything this time. It seemed he was only going on the prior incident and just wanted a 2nd shot at finding drugs. Full disclosure: I haven't finished the episode yet so maybe more info will be given later.

Does that seem legal/right to you?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Been a lot of attempting to elude on bicycles lately. I guess Abrams sweater was so tight he couldn't talk.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Do they not have a fill-in host for when Dan is sick? He sounded horrible this weekend.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That was the saddest part of it, they have a built in one sitting there (Tom Morris), I guess Abrams loves the sound of his voice so much (even like that) could not let him do it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

There was that one episode where someone stepped in, it was some lady and it was very jarring hearing her.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> That was the saddest part of it, they have a built in one sitting there (Tom Morris), I guess Abrams loves the sound of his voice so much (even like that) could not let him do it.


Morris is good as a color commentary announcer, but I'm not sure he could host the whole show.

It's a tough job to keep a show going, especially a live one.

I don't know a lot about about Abrams, but being in broadcasting for a long time, I'd bet that his bosses asked him to stay on. I've worked with people who could barely speak, but went on air anyway, because management asked them to.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> There was that one episode where someone stepped in, it was some lady and it was very jarring hearing her.


Ashleigh Banfield, and yeah, she wasn't great.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

I'll bet Dan's co-workers will thank him when they are all sick on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JTAnderson said:


> I'll bet Dan's co-workers will thank him when they are all sick on Thanksgiving Day.


I was kind of thinking about that but hopeful that Dan was far enough into it, and probably taking antibiotics, that he wasn't contagious at that point.

Also, I sure hope he felt better than he sounded! I did wonder why Tom didn't take the reins.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The strangest part was nobody acknowledging it. Should have been the very first thing and then move on.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pmyers said:


> The strangest part was nobody acknowledging it. Should have been the very first thing and then move on.


He referenced it a couple of times. On Friday night, he mentioned as he was throwing to a commercial that he was going to try and drink some tea and get his voice back... and I think on Saturday, he mentioned it as he was closing the show out, as well as when he was plugging the "ask the guest officer" segment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> He referenced it a couple of times. On Friday night, he mentioned as he was throwing to a commercial that he was going to try and drink some tea and get his voice back... and I think on Saturday, he mentioned it as he was closing the show out, as well as when he was plugging the "ask the guest officer" segment.


You are technically correct, but those mentions were so minor compared to the severity of his voice.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

From last night's ep: The one with the domestic disturbance old guy and the pumpkin pie. He shows the cop the pumpkin pie and the (gack) cool whip. Cop says 'cool WHip' and kind of smiles (Family Guy reference). That gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Spoiler: Not for the easily offended



How about the guy who was trespassed from the adult video arcade? Dan said, "He couldn't come there anymore."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JTAnderson said:


> Spoiler: Not for the easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> How about the guy who was trespassed from the adult video arcade? Dan said, "He couldn't come there anymore."


I know, right?  Dan always comes up with a good one.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JTAnderson said:


> Spoiler: Not for the easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> How about the guy who was trespassed from the adult video arcade? Dan said, "He couldn't come there anymore."


There was something else he didn't mention, although he could have. I can't remember now what it was.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> There was something else he didn't mention, although he could have. I can't remember now what it was.


Kamel Towing I think.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

crxrocks said:


> Kamel Towing I think.


That was it! Thank you.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JTAnderson said:


> Spoiler: Not for the easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> How about the guy who was trespassed from the adult video arcade? Dan said, "He couldn't come there anymore."


I thought I remember him saying something about "Maybe he can beat the wrap"


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That and after guy ran himself over, lot of people getting in trouble at their own hands tonight.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Oh, man. From Friday’s show. That guy that ran into the back of a patrol car, and Live PD is Right there. 
How unlucky (or dumb) was he?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Man, the Sovereign Citizens are infuriating to watch. I don't blame the police for losing their patience when dealing with these people. I'm amazed that they managed to encounter two during the same episode.


RGM1138 said:


> Oh, man. From Friday's show. That guy that ran into the back of a patrol car, and Live PD is Right there.
> How unlucky (or dumb) was he?


Just seems to be a young, inexperienced driver, not really dumb. Just really unlucky to plow into a police cruiser.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found it interesting when Dan was explaining the "Sovereign Citizens" when he said they do actually respect a Sheriff because they are an elected position. I didn't know that part.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They never said what happened to either one, hopefully were traveled off to jail.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That giant clock at the crazy guys house was cool, never saw one like it before.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I found it interesting when Dan was explaining the "Sovereign Citizens" when he said they do actually respect a Sheriff because they are an elected position. I didn't know that part.


I had not ever heard of this thing until watching Live PD over the last year or so (however long it's been on). I don't even know what to think about it. Maybe that's because I don't know enough or maybe that's because it just seems idiotic. I don't think we're supposed to have parallel societies here - maybe move somewhere else?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Started with the freemen.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Haven't read this whole thread so nor sure if anyone has mentioned the spinoff Live PD: PD Cam but it's definitely worth a watch imo. 

Also a couple of eps with some Sovereign Citizen encounters. Crazy world we live in imo.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Started with the freemen.


Bless the Maker and all his water!

--Carlos V.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like there will be another Wednesday night show, but my guide just says A and E programming.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cannonz said:


> Looks like there will be another Wednesday night show, but my guide just says A and E programming.


Yes, it's a "bonus" episode. There was one last week as well.

Apparently, the ratings are very good on this show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The Wednesday shows throw my calendar off think Thursday is Saturday.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cannonz said:


> The Wednesday shows throw my calendar off think Thursday is Saturday.


I know...I usually watch Friday nights with a drink in my hand....now I gotta start on Wednesday!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm just now getting around to Wednesday's mother****** episode.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

As much as I like the show, and have watched since it began, I kinda hope they don't keep adding days/hours. It's become quite a time commitment. First it was 2 hrs on one day then, I'm not sure in what order, they added an hour and added a day. 

If they permanently add another 3 hour episode I'm going to have to start saying up 24 hours a day just to catch up on tv. 

Fav bit from last night's episode - Tom's 'crime of the week' piece with the possum.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Possum bandit.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkster said:


> As much as I like the show, and have watched since it began, I kinda hope they don't keep adding days/hours. It's become quite a time commitment. First it was 2 hrs on one day then, I'm not sure in what order, they added an hour and added a day.
> 
> If they permanently add another 3 hour episode I'm going to have to start saying up 24 hours a day just to catch up on tv.
> 
> Fav bit from last night's episode - Tom's 'crime of the week' piece with the possum.


 I FFWD thru bits most domestic disputes (people (usually screaming or unintelligible) saying so and so did this, then so and so's turn) and especially the repeated 20 or 30 times in both English and Spanish going to send in the dog.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I FFWD thru bits most domestic disputes (people (usually screaming or unintelligible) saying so and so did this, then so and so's turn) and especially the repeated 20 or 30 times in both English and Spanish going to send in the dog.


I'm the same way. I also do FF1 or 2 through when they are racing to a scene and it seems to take forever to get there. Most of the domestic ones, while I do realize they are as dangerous as any for LE officers, tend to be ridiculous and boring.

While I'm on that rant - I wish the camera guys would not give air time to the idiot types playing to the camera by acting like total aholes and screaming for no good reason. Don't give them a platform!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I would still argue that the K-9s make the same exact "alert" whether there is or is not drugs in a car and I did learn something the other week when the K-9 unit said "being that I have the k-9 with me, I don't need cause to do a perimeter sweep...if we had to call in a k-9, then we'd need reason to detain you".


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Surprised no one mentioned the surreal search for woman in labyrinth of a house with porn movie audio in background, ending with beautiful woman's arrest.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What about the guy making out with the doorbell this week?!? 

And from watching this show for a while...I assume there is a dildo in 1 out of every 20 cars!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The doorbell licker! What the heck?? That was too weird. Even the guys were speechless at one point. The guy was totally into it. I just don't think I want to know more about it than that. 

As to the dildo - I must have missed something when the cop who kept shaking that big ol' thing around said something like 'here it is'. I thought - what? Is it filled with drugs or something? He seemed to be having a lot of fun with it. LMAO


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sharkster said:


> ..As to the dildo - I must have missed something when the cop who kept shaking that big ol' thing around said something like 'here it is'. I thought - what? Is it filled with drugs or something? He seemed to be having a lot of fun with it. LMAO


You didn't miss anything...he was just having fun with it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pmyers said:


> What about the guy making out with the doorbell this week?!?


Looked what popped up in my local paper today: Story about the doorbell licker: Man spent 3 hours licking doorbell at stranger's home, police say

3 hours?!? I guarantee you we see an update on this story this weekend!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Rick posted the video in the 'Video' thread on the HH forum. I didn't watch it because, well, once is enough. But if anybody wants to see this. You won't believe the commitment this guy has if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't you call me goat head. Then they ended show with guy explaining why he had his two headed dildo, to shake at people to see their reaction, if I heard right.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Don't you call me goat head. Then they ended show with guy explaining why he had his two headed dildo, to shake at people to see their reaction, if I heard right.


Yes, you heard that right! LOL


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

People on this take their sex seriously, store porn DVD's in safe.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Re: April 5, 2019 episode

Did anybody watch this? One of the cops in Slidell, LA was working with a black man and called him 'boy'. I had to go back twice and hear again, as maybe I thought I heard something he didn't say. But he did call him boy. So I thought, ok maybe he calls everybody boy. But he was shown throughout the program with numerous white men and called all of them 'man'. 

It just disturbed and bothered me. Bigotry is horrible enough but when it's a LE officer it's even more egregious and troubling.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Re: April 5, 2019 episode
> 
> Did anybody watch this? One of the cops in Slidell, LA was working with a black man and called him 'boy'. I had to go back twice and hear again, as maybe I thought I heard something he didn't say. But he did call him boy. So I thought, ok maybe he calls everybody boy. But he was shown throughout the program with numerous white men and called all of them 'man'.
> 
> It just disturbed and bothered me. Bigotry is horrible enough but when it's a LE officer it's even more egregious and troubling.


Should post it on LIVEPD Twitter, I am sure they would respond to it. I I totally agree with you, me and my wife noticed it as well.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

type_g said:


> Should post it on LIVEPD Twitter, I am sure they would respond to it. I I totally agree with you, me and my wife noticed it as well.


That's a good idea. I don't do twitter, so I can only hope somebody does. If there is something to clarify I would like to hear it. It not - I am horrified.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

sharkster said:


> That's a good idea. I don't do twitter, so I can only hope somebody does. If there is something to clarify I would like to hear it. It not - I am horrified.


I will have to get my wife to see if she will do it.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Search Twitter for livepd and boy. There are a few comments on this.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JTAnderson said:


> Search Twitter for livepd and boy. There are a few comments on this.


Wow! I was afraid I was the only one who noticed. Glad he's being called out.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I noticed it too and was surprised and disappointed.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

There was an episode last week that had a couple of traffic accidents in NH. Cars were sliding in the snow/ice. Even the officer was sliding down the hill while investigating. Then, in the same show there were at least two other incidents shown in NH and there was no snow on the ground at all. And none of them were the “earlier in NH” segments. Just seemed odd.

Edit - Maybe it was Rhode Island. Not sure why I typed New Hampshire.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> There was an episode last week that had a couple of traffic accidents in NH. Cars were sliding in the snow/ice. Even the officer was sliding down the hill while investigating. Then, in the same show there were at least two other incidents shown in NH and there was no snow on the ground at all. And none of them were the "earlier in NH" segments. Just seemed odd.
> 
> Edit - Maybe it was Rhode Island. Not sure why I typed New Hampshire.


The one with the icy road was definitely a 'earlier in' segment. If I recall correctly, as they came back to the studio after the clip, Dan even said something like "That was a few weeks ago, when it was still snowing... it's not snowing there now" as he tossed to a "live" segment in Warwick.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> The one with the icy road was definitely a 'earlier in' segment. If I recall correctly, as they came back to the studio after the clip, Dan even said something like "That was a few weeks ago, when it was still snowing... it's not snowing there now" as he tossed to a "live" segment in Warwick.


Hmmm. OK. My wife and I were both watching and we never heard him say that but obviously, you must be correct. thanks.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That's what it was but he said cold instead of snow.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The "Live <whatever>" shows are spreading, following the success of this show. Obviously, we know about the companion shows on A&E from the producers of Live PD, but there are others now as well.

I was flipping the channels last night and stumbled across "Animal ER Live" on NatGeo Wild. Same exact format... a studio host jumping between different cameras in different cities, with two studio analysts to add color commentary... this shows what's going on in various animal emergency rooms (and one large animal vet that was out in the field).

I recorded an episode for my sister, just to see what she thinks, since she's a vet tech. Haven't had a chance to ask her about it.

Edit: just checked, "Animal ER Live" is produced by Big Fish Entertainment, the same company responsible for "Live PD" and the other sister shows on A&E. That explains why the format seemed so identical.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if the A&E app streams the Live PD episodes live online?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The "Live <whatever>" shows are spreading, following the success of this show. Obviously, we know about the companion shows on A&E from the producers of Live PD, but there are others now as well.
> 
> I was flipping the channels last night and stumbled across "Animal ER Live" on NatGeo Wild. Same exact format... a studio host jumping between different cameras in different cities, with two studio analysts to add color commentary... this shows what's going on in various animal emergency rooms (and one large animal vet that was out in the field).
> 
> ...


It must be a profitable format. Fox just picked up Dick Wolf's version.

Fox Re-Teams With Dick Wolf, Picking Up Reality Series 'First Responders Live' - Deadline


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Maybe this has already been commented on, but it's seems more and more to me that when a person declines a search of their vehicle and they pull out the K-9, the dog ALWAYS alerts, even though to our untrained eye there is no discernible change in the dog's demeanor.

At first, you'd see the dogs stop and sit at the door, paw at a panel or otherwise make an affirmative indication. Now it seems like they run the dog around the car, tell him to "find dope", put him back into the cruiser and tell the driver the dog alerted.

This being said, there seems to be a VERY high probability that they will find drugs anyway, or find something that they can point to that their dog must have alerted on, but it seems a little fishy.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

I always wonder about that too. I wonder how much about the alert the dog gives is subjective and how that would stand up in court. How do you argue that the dog didn't actually alert but the office just said he did. And if they don't find something, they generally say that there must have been something in the car previously at some point. Sure, sure.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

It has always seemed wrong to me that a dog could override the need to get a search warrant signed by a judge. But apparently the courts have decided otherwise.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't want dog scratching my interior up. I wonder if someone said they were highly allergic to dogs they would risk lawsuit and put him in anyway.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> Maybe this has already been commented on, but it's seems more and more to me that when a person declines a search of their vehicle and they pull out the K-9, the dog ALWAYS alerts, even though to our untrained eye there is no discernible change in the dog's demeanor.
> 
> At first, you'd see the dogs stop and sit at the door, paw at a panel or otherwise make an affirmative indication. Now it seems like they run the dog around the car, tell him to "find dope", put him back into the cruiser and tell the driver the dog alerted.
> 
> This being said, there seems to be a VERY high probability that they will find drugs anyway, or find something that they can point to that their dog must have alerted on, but it seems a little fishy.


I've wondered about that several times when it seemed like there was no 'alert' but the officer said that the dog DID alert.

Also, as mentioned by Cannonz, I have thought about the dog scratching the vehicle (I would definitely have a huge problem with that), or people who are allergic having a dog inside their vehicle.

I do get that the dogs serve a very good purpose, but some of the things don't really seem to add up lately. I have honestly felt that the officer may have decided that he wanted to search the vehicle, so he would just say that the dog alerted when the dog did not. I recognize that I could be wrong, but I've been watching this show, and seen other such scenarios on tv shows, and it was always clear when a dog alerted.

Usually, if a dog is alerting, s/he will sit. I've seen them root around inside, indicating that something is in there, like in a center console or whatever. But I have also noticed a few times lately where the dog did not do a single thing that I could interpret as an alert, from the outside of the vehicle.

I'm still bothered by that one cop calling a black man 'boy' last week and, since nothing was said on the next night's episode, I'm still wondering if anything will be said at all. It was pretty glaring and I don't see Dan or Tom being ok with that.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm a police supporter for sure, I'm grateful for those that choose to serve in that capacity and I admittedly start with a bias in favor of the police rather than against them. I think LivePD has been instructive to those that watch how frightening almost every contact can be for the LEOs, and how there's never a typical or "run of the mill" interaction. 

That being said, I could see how many could look at the same interactions from another perspective and see the complete opposite that I do. One of the most glaring being some of these K9 searches around the vehicles. Just because the end justifies the means doesn't make it acceptable.

Also, I have NO IDEA what I'm talking about in terms of a proper K9 alert. For all I know there is a very specific alert behavior that is clear to the officers, but different from those I've seen in the past that seem to be very obvious.

It would be nice if they addressed it on the show, but I doubt they want to point out what an alert indication is for the all the different dogs, which would give fodder to the criminals to claim a bad search if they didn't see it on the show.

Lastly, when I drive around town now I'm acutely aware that EVERY OTHER CAR I see is driven by a suspended driver with no insurance, a warrant or two, some weed or shake on their seat and a meth pipe in the console. Every. Single. One. I'm sure the LEOs feel the same way, so declining a search of the car results in a cursory dog sniff and eventual discovery of contraband.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think that it has 100% with the areas they are patrolling.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm way behind on watching this, is the one that started everyone on the dog thing the big truck stop near end of a show? The officer said several times his dog don't sit because tired, then not only did he not sit signaled in no way at all, they searched and later Dan said found nothing.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I'm way behind on watching this, is the one that started everyone on the dog thing the big truck stop near end of a show? The officer said several times his dog don't sit because tired, then not only did he not sit signaled in no way at all, they searched and later Dan said found nothing.


Yeah, that kind of supported my notion that sometimes they might just tell the individual that the dog signaled when he didn't at all.

I imagine if a dog came near my car they might smell weed, as I go to the weed store a couple times a year and stock up, then take it home in my car. It's all sealed up for retail sale, but still - I have no doubt that a dog could smell it.

So if they put a dog around my vehicle and he was jumping up like some do and scratched my vehicle I would be incensed. But, I guess it's not something I really think about since I really don't do anything for which to get stopped. As I've aged, I've slowed down and low-grade speeding used to be what I got tickets for (probably like 3 tickets over 40 years and one for a red light run that I felt I had to do).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Jayjoans said:


> I'm a police
> Lastly, when I drive around town now I'm acutely aware that EVERY OTHER CAR I see is driven by a suspended driver with no insurance, a warrant or two, some weed or shake on their seat and a meth pipe in the console. Every. Single. One. I'm sure the LEOs feel the same way, so declining a search of the car results in a cursory dog sniff and eventual discovery of contraband.


 And at least one dildo.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> Lastly, when I drive around town now I'm acutely aware that EVERY OTHER CAR I see is driven by a suspended driver with no insurance, a warrant or two, some weed or shake on their seat and a meth pipe in the console. Every. Single. One. I'm sure the LEOs feel the same way, so declining a search of the car results in a cursory dog sniff and eventual discovery of contraband.


Try listening to a scanner radio sometime. I'm always amazed at two things - one, the number of times people are pulled over and the driver has an outstanding warrant and two, why the hell if you're driving around with an outstanding warrant are you doing stupid things to get yourself pulled over?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw the boy one same officer called white guy boy later, sounded to me like son or brother no malice meant. But I'm sure all departments would prefer sir and madam to avoid any second guessing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Just saw the boy one same officer called white guy boy later, sounded to me like son or brother no malice meant. But I'm sure all departments would prefer sir and madam to avoid any second guessing.


Later as in, on the same episode, or later as in a week or 2 later after he realized he needed to call some white guy boy to make it seem consistent?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

A few minutes later, called a guy sir then man then boy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think when an officer asks "Do you have your driver's license" on this show, the safe bet is that the response is going to be "I don't have a license."


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

A classic is the one where someone getting arrested for warrant calls friend to get car, then guy that came had warrant and was arrested.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

6/19 WED 8PM 2 hour bonus episode not in guide.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

cannonz said:


> 6/19 WED 8PM 2 hour bonus episode not in guide.


Yes, still shows Wahlburgers.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> Yes, still shows Wahlburgers.


And sometime between when I posted that and now, the guide information has corrected itself.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone here may have let them know.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I must start by saying I have never watched this show... a recent episode of This American Life on NPR discussed LivePD and Cops. 
I found it to be terribly interesting, and know that many TCFers are fans. The discussion is not all pro-LivePD, if that matters to you. Thought I'd share. It's a good listen!

Act One is the LivePD story.
I'm on TV?? - This American Life


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> I must start by saying I have never watched this show... a recent episode of This American Life on NPR discussed LivePD and Cops.
> I found it to be terribly interesting, and know that many TCFers are fans. The discussion is not all pro-LivePD, if that matters to you. Thought I'd share. It's a good listen!
> 
> Act One is the LivePD story.
> I'm on TV?? - This American Life


The segment involving LivePD was largely an excerpt from a six-part podcast, Running From COPS. If you are willing to have your enthusiasm for COPS and LivePD dampened, it's a good listen.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm surprised Dan had no comment on the girl who sharted her shorts.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

A&E has pulled this week's scheduled episodes in the wake of George Floyd's death. (The show had a previously scheduled week off last week). 'Live PD,' 'Cops' Pulled from TV Schedules in Light of Protests - Variety


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Now it seems to be cancelled:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270887054570917899
I had stopped watching it several months ago because I changed TV providers and no longer got A&E.


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

That stinks. I really like this show. I liked last season's departments more so than this year's.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

I did watch Cops and Live PD every now and then, but I'm not sorry to see them go. While some of the content was interesting or entertaining, there were also parts that made me cringe. Seeing cops pulling people over for very minor issues like having a license plate light out, and then escalating the stop into interrogating the people in the car or finding an excuse to search really bothered me. It just seemed like cops looking for any excuse to harass people. There were also numerous scenes of cops violently taking down a 'suspect' that had shown no signs of resistance or violence. For some cops it seems like the first step in detaining someone was to tackle them to the ground. There were also times I saw cops slamming someone into a wall with little or no provocation, or kneeling on their backs or necks after they had already been cuffed.

I do wonder what A&E will do for content now. They had seemed to become the "All Live PD, All the Time" network.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We really enjoyed the show too, sad to see it go.

It was a great show to put on and not have to pay super close attention to, had some good outrageous moments.

I get that it was a one sided view, but I mean what's wrong with that? It's still a view nonetheless, you have to take it for what it is worth.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

EscapeGoat said:


> I did watch Cops and Live PD every now and then, but I'm not sorry to see them go. While some of the content was interesting or entertaining, there were also parts that made me cringe. Seeing cops pulling people over for very minor issues like having a license plate light out, and then escalating the stop into interrogating the people in the car or finding an excuse to search really bothered me. It just seemed like cops looking for any excuse to harass people. There were also numerous scenes of cops violently taking down a 'suspect' that had shown no signs of resistance or violence. For some cops it seems like the first step in detaining someone was to tackle them to the ground. There were also times I saw cops slamming someone into a wall with little or no provocation, or kneeling on their backs or necks after they had already been cuffed.
> 
> I do wonder what A&E will do for content now. They had seemed to become the "All Live PD, All the Time" network.


I agree with your assessment and I was annoyed by these things too, but how does removing the show from TV help stop those activities? It doesn't.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I also listened to the series "Running from COPS" and I generally agree with the sentiment of that podcast, which actually counters my previous message. The idea is that officers do stuff to create TV content instead of focusing on their actual jobs.

So yeah I guess I do get that part of it.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

EscapeGoat said:


> Seeing cops pulling people over for very minor issues like having a license plate light out, and then escalating the stop into interrogating the people in the car or finding an excuse to search really bothered me.


Those may be only 5% of the actual "pulling over for a minor issue" incidents. Why would anyone want to watch all of the hum-drum 5-minute issues that have no drama to it? Just issue a citation or a ticket and it's all done. Whoop-de-doo.

On a similar issue, some of the 5-minute blooper reels for TV shows are fun, but who would want to sit through the 20 to 30 hours (or more!?) of bloopers and out-takes that aren't noteworthy?

It all comes down to the editing, which unfortunately can be far from the truth of what actually happens.

As a military friend of mine used to say:

"There's the plan, there's the after-action report, and there's what actually happened."

We're seeing a lot of that in the past few weeks with the protests, where the "after-action report" doesn't match what we see on videos of the incidents being documented.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

vertigo235 said:


> I agree with your assessment and I was annoyed by these things too, but how does removing the show from TV help stop those activities? It doesn't.


If they left the show on, but replaced half of the commentators with people that weren't cops/former cops/cop cheerleaders it might be a worthwhile show. As it was we got a single point of view, that the cops were just doing what had to be done. We never saw (at least I didn't) one of the hosts question the use of force or the legitimacy of a stop. We never saw one of the hosts say "That citizen seemed to be complying with orders. I wonder why the officer decided to tackle him violently?" or "Gee, that cop just claimed that he could smell alcohol on that guy from fifteen feet away. I wonder if his father was a Golden Retriever?"

Live PD was, by design, entirely from the point of view of cops, and that's a distorted point of view.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I listened to some podcast a year or two ago about these cop shows. That was the first time I'd heard of Live PD. I think the point of the podcast series was these shows are pretty bad for the communities they are in.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

'Live PD' destroyed video of police killing Javier Ambler II in 2019

I wonder how much that played into the cancellation of the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> 'Live PD' destroyed video of police killing Javier Ambler II in 2019
> 
> I wonder how much that played into the cancellation of the show.


It's bad optics, but they followed the contract with the PD on this one. They were informed the investigation was over and that the PD had the footage from the body cams, so they deleted the footage as they had no further plans to use it.

Big Fish is pretty clear with the PDs they contract with. They are not law enforcement and the PDs should not plan on being treated as if they are. The footage they produce is for broadcast, not for law enforcement purposes.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Isn't there a Federal rule on Duty to Preserve Evidence when litigation is likely?

--Carlos V.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> The footage they produce is for broadcast, not for law enforcement purposes.


The reason something is created should not be the criteria for how it can be used. Especially video and audio recordings. Even text messages or tweets or whatever. Certainly, if the officers had turned off their cameras and willfully killed a man, the applicable video footage would be considered evidence and the camera crew would be considered witnesses.

Any video that captures a possible crime, particularly one of that magnitude, should officially be kept as evidence. Either for prosecution or exoneration. It should become part of the public record of the incident. The biggest issue is that actions can be interpreted differently in hindsight versus "in the moment".

On a related note, did you see the reconstruction of the Lafayette Square incident that was collated by the Washington Post?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/06/02/timeline-clearing-lafayette-square/


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It's bad optics, but they followed the contract with the PD on this one. They were informed the investigation was over and that the PD had the footage from the body cams, so they deleted the footage as they had no further plans to use it.
> 
> Big Fish is pretty clear with the PDs they contract with. They are not law enforcement and the PDs should not plan on being treated as if they are. The footage they produce is for broadcast, not for law enforcement purposes.


I never watched the show (nor did I ever watch a full episode of Cops) but that explanation sounds odd on the face of it, based on how TV shows usually work.

The footage has value for reruns/syndication or even "Best of" compilations or "Behind the scenes" stuff (even if sold direct to disc or streaming).
Even Mark Burnett productions has reams of raw footage stored from their shows.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I never watched the show (nor did I ever watch a full episode of Cops) but that explanation sounds odd on the face of it, based on how TV shows usually work.
> 
> The footage has value for reruns/syndication or even "Best of" compilations or "Behind the scenes" stuff (even if sold direct to disc or streaming).
> Even Mark Burnett productions has reams of raw footage stored from their shows.


I think they should have kept this footage in case it was needed later for investigation, but No, I do not believe it has "value" for entertainment purposes. The guy died.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I think they should have kept this footage in case it was needed later for investigation, but No, I do not believe it has "value" for entertainment purposes. The guy died.


Sorry, I wasn't clear.

From the article:



> A&E's statement said that Austin investigators had not asked for the video or to interview show producers. "As is the case with all footage taken by Live PD producers, we no longer retained the unaired footage after learning that the investigation had concluded," the network said in a statement.
> 
> The contract between Williamson County and Live PD producers in place at the time of Ambler's death allowed the show to destroy unaired footage within 30 days unless a court order or other state or federal law required it to be retained.


They make it sound like that the footage being destroyed is SOP.
("We routinely destroy footage once we're done with it")
Which is odd compared to the normal business model.

I would certainly be curious to know if they routinely destroy all footage or just certain cases.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

They probably learned their lesson from COPS, which *has* had their video subpoenaed by defendants after the fact and used successfully to get acquitted/charges dismissed when the video caught officers in misconduct/lies.

Nothing to subpoena if there's no video.

--Carlos V.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Unbeliever said:


> Nothing to subpoena if there's no video.


That's why I called it a CYA action. The correct reason not to subpoena a video is there's nothing worthy of a subpoena on the video. At best (and worst?), it should only be verifying testimony and depositions already given.



Unbeliever said:


> when the video caught officers in misconduct/lies.


Again, CYA. That should be a reason to *use* the video.

A high bar should be set for the police. Their policing activities should be transparent to all. Any misconduct or lies should be immediately handled.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bandwagoners...


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

It's coming back: 'Live PD' To Be Revived on Reelz This Summer as 'On Patrol: Live' - Variety 

Sadly, Cablecard users in my area only get SD Reelz, as HD is an IP(X1) only channel. My whole family were huge LPD fans so that might finally get me to get off my azz and try out X1 boxes again.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lhvetinari said:


> It's coming back: 'Live PD' To Be Revived on Reelz This Summer as 'On Patrol: Live' - Variety
> 
> Sadly, Cablecard users in my area only get SD Reelz, as HD is an IP(X1) only channel. My whole family were huge LPD fans so that might finally get me to get off my azz and try out X1 boxes again.


Thanks for the info! I watched from the beginning, but quit a little bit before it ended. But I might check it out again. We do have the HD version of Reelz here (Charter/Spectrum).

I wish they'd give a date so I can diary it, since it's probably beyond my Tivo Guide.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Wife and I watched it until it was pulled. We have Xfinity then. Now we have YouTube tv. But I do see where it's maybe on Samsung TV plus. That'll have to do even though I can't record.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

sharkster said:


> Thanks for the info! I watched from the beginning, but quit a little bit before it ended. But I might check it out again. We do have the HD version of Reelz here (Charter/Spectrum).
> 
> I wish they'd give a date so I can diary it, since it's probably beyond my Tivo Guide.


For now, I'm throwing a wishlist in for "On Patrol". I assume someone will post in Live PD (reddit.com) when it's actually scheduled.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lhvetinari said:


> For now, I'm throwing a wishlist in for "On Patrol". I assume someone will post in Live PD (reddit.com) when it's actually scheduled.


Yeah, good idea. I think I'll do that. I certainly cannot depend on my memory anymore.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like July 22 will be the premiere date: On Patrol: Live - REELZ


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Lineup announced: ‘On Patrol: Live’ agency lineup announced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lol… total technical meltdown at Reelz for the big relaunch of the show tonight. Sounds like things are just fine from the show end of things, it’s on the network end of things. Guess that Reelz wasn’t ready for the big leagues.

(The “bug” in the corner says “You’re watching #OnPatrolLive” but they are really showing something called Jail: Las Vegas.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It finally started airing. I, however, was just dropping in to be curious... I had reservations about watching to begin with, and after pulling up Twitter and seeing the kinds of people in the "OP Nation," I'm very, very much out. I have zero interest in wanting any association with that crowd.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Starts at 1 hour 13 minutes in.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone know if this replays on the "free" reelz channel? Or if maybe the show can be downloaded?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> Anyone know if this replays on the "free" reelz channel? Or if maybe the show can be downloaded?


Not sure what you mean by the "free" Reelz channel. Reelz isn't a premium channel.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I think they have streaming channel that's free with different lineup than cable channel.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Xfinity here in FL has Reelz and ReelzHD but the HD version appears to be IP based (channel 1429) and thus does not work with cablecard. That sucks. At least the SD version does work but hard to go back to SD.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Here, in Pacific Time, they had a 6pm airing and a 9pm airing. I recorded the 9pm for the first episode of this new iteration. It was all messed up, as the beginning for around half an hour was from the end of the previous airing, but then it actually finished out through that, even though I didn't pad the 3hr spot.

As to last night's episode - I'm watching that now and the audio is off from the video. Must be the channel, as it doesn't matter at which location, or at the desk, but the audio is off.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Never mind. Looks like it's gotten better w/the audio/video thing.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This show will do a lot for the Reelz channel.
I keep waiting for someone to accidentally say Live PD though.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

The second episode illustrates that many need to wear more clothes.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Gunnyman said:


> This show will do a lot for the Reelz channel.
> I keep waiting for someone to accidentally say Live PD though.


Wasn't the girl in car yelling she wanted camera on her saying LP?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

H2ZX said:


> Wasn't the girl in car yelling she wanted camera on her saying LP?


I couldn’t tell.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Does anyone know if the first night went on after midnight? Didn't look like was closing when recording ended wondered if they kept going some because of the start.


----------

